# Any more MH trips planned for this year?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are off up to Cirencester next Friday for 6 nights: Mrs GMJ catching up with her friends plus we are taking the 'olds' out for an Xmas lunch.

That'll be it for us for 2021. Our next trip after that'll be 11/01 to Spain for 2 months...hopefully!

Anyone else got any MH trips planned for what's left of this year?


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We've got a weekend away planned before Christmas, that's providing Operation Cancel Christmas doesn't come in before that and the Christmas do we're attending gets cancelled.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Good point, well made!


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

GMJ said:


> Good point, well made!


Finger's crossed eh?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We were thinking of going back to the Lake District for two or three weeks for Christmas and New year but I cant seem to work up the enthusiasm for it now. Just wish you could rely on a long term weather forecast. It can be lovely over there in winter but more times than not pretty grim.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a 4-nighter necessitated by the dealer fitting not-acceptable stickers to the speedo for MOT purposes, then on to my daughter's.

Then out for a day trip for the actual MOT, woohoo!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I may have a day excursion to Poland on Christmas Day depending on _how_
How I feel
and
How the weather is.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am planning driving 50m to Shell to fill tank with diesel to stop condensation.:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hmmm...I see the problem there! Unless 50m is 50 metres?









I always try and leave ours fully topped up as well Geoff, for that reason. Luckily there is a garage on the route home for us however it is 18 miles from us, so like you, the tanks are never quite full.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Hmmm...I see the problem there! Unless 50m is 50 metres?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50 metres it is and I can check the price from the bedroom window.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That's handy Geoff.

Not sure you'll get the T's & P's up to speed though


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Still debating whether to risk France and Spain this month. Our worry is that UK declares France and/or Spain a Red List country and imposes the hotel quarantine at £5k+ for the pair of us, money which could be better spent refitting the bathroom ... 



Booster jag records should be added to the Scottish Vaccination App by Thursday, so nothing before then in case the date slips. Snow warning via Storm Barra this week as well, so it's likely to another week where a drive to warm the engine through and to recharge the starter battery will have to do


Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

marchie said:


> Still debating whether to risk France and Spain this month. Our worry is that UK declares France and/or Spain a Red List country and imposes the hotel quarantine at £5k+ for the pair of us, money which could be better spent refitting the bathroom ...


It's something we are keeping a close on too Steve. We are due to leave home on the 11th Jan. I guess it all depends upon the science as to how bad this new strain is. At the mo it's mainly speculation from what I can tell. Govt review updates come out every 3 weeks I think so we'll know more by the next one I guess.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> It's something we are keeping a close on too Steve. We are due to leave home on the 11th Jan. I guess it all depends upon the science as to how bad this new strain is. At the mo it's mainly speculation from what I can tell. Govt review updates come out every 3 weeks I think so we'll know more by the next one I guess.


Thanks, Graham

I have found that the instore Pharmacy at Sainsburys in Newhaven [5 minutes drive from Ferry Terminal] is offering the LFTs with results in 20 minutes. As of Saturday, they had slots available throughout Tuesday, but I suspect that many will have been snapped up since! It does at least remove the 'Test & Chase' anxiety of getting to the Ferry before the Test expires, but a 510 mile each way drive if the Test shows positive does limit the appeal of travelling! Next step is to see if the promised Booster Jag details appear in the Scottish Vaccination Passport on Thursday, because any delay scuppers the trip!

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll have to organise one en route I think. We pass Cirencester where we used to live and I know a chemist in the town centre that's doing them. I just need to organise somewhere to park the MH but that should be OK too.

Ray Nipper posted on the Covid thread about a chemist near the Spanish border (if you are going the western route), so that's covered too. If they are still needed when we come back I'll need one in Spain and another in France but I'll worry about that nearer the time.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We’re picking up our new to us Motorhome on Friday and staying over for the night in Newark. 
The following weekend we’re hoping to get away somewhere for a couple of nights then 5nights between Christmas and New Year. 

Would normally go to Germany for a week on Boxing Day and finish in Bruges for New Years Eve but won’t be taking any chances this year.


----------

